# Cigarettes.



## Joshy123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anybody else feel less SA when they smoke cigarettes?
I lately discovered when in a public place, the nicotine no doubt helps 'cure' the issue.
Maybe not. It sure felt like it though!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably due to the increased dopamine.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Smoking cigarettes are like pretending to text on a cell phone. If I've got nothing else to do and don't want to look awkward standing there by myself, I'll bust out a cigarette. 

Ok ok, maybe like 10% of the time I smoke in public is actually out of anxiety, but it does keep me busy and occupied. The stimulating effects of nicotine is probably helpful to those with SA.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If it's the nicotine that helps rather than the act of smoking (which gives you something to do in social situations), then couldn't you slap on a nicotine patch and avoid the cancer problem? I've never smoked, but I'm guessing it's a faster PRN nicotine delivery system than some patch.


----------



## Stop Staring (Jun 9, 2009)

I smoke alot in social situations. I think because it is a distraction, and gives me something to do with my hands. I think we feel more relaxed also because the body is getting its drug it wants, after all it is an addiction. But for me, its a distraction, though I wish I could quit someday.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Helps socially. People ask me for a light. I enjoy that. I'm not addicted to cigarrettes though.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Cigarettes themselves can make me relax definitely, BUT I kind of worry sometimes if other people think I'm disgusting for smoking, so it's a win-lose situation.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea tobbaco is a good drug, atleast for the short term. If i did it everyday I would get anxious from it. But just for social situations it does work. relaxing buzz, that just sets u freeeeeeee. weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been thinking of wearing nicotine patches for the buzz. Along with huperzine, I should be getting a decent mental boost.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a typical Ex-smoker, so people may not like what I'm about to say...

I smoked from age 15-39, and believe me, smoking cigarettes (or wearing a nicotine patch) does NOT cure social anxiety. I do admit I thought at the time that I was using smoking to cope with a variety of things, but the point is, it isn't a successful coping strategy!

PS: Transdermal methods of getting nicotine like the patch or Commits (which I used) do NOT give you a rush or high like cigarettes do. They are made to give a low level steady dosage to you rather than the spiking and dropping cycle that cigarettes do which created the addiction in the first place.

And yes, smoking gives you something to do with your hands and mouth so you don't stand there with "nothing to do." But sorry to tell you, smoking makes you look like an idiot! It's not cool anymore--it's not the 1960s. :no

If anyone ever wants some encouragement or help to quit smoking please PM me or email me. I would love to try to help you with what info I have and give you support. :yes


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Plus, cigarettes contain significant amounts of MAOI chemicals, which transdermal patches don't provide.


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree it's a social thing. Helps interaction, I don't think the nicotine itself is doing too much.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I don't usually smoke, but I was so upset with work today that I did have a cigarette when I got home to calm me down (I keep a pack at home in case I get really stressed out).


----------



## blockhead (May 23, 2009)

endtroducing said:


> Smoking cigarettes are like pretending to text on a cell phone. If I've got nothing else to do and don't want to look awkward standing there by myself, I'll bust out a cigarette.


I do the same thing. I dunno if it helps with SA but it defiantly distracts me and makes me feel less awkward in public.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

I find cigarettes help tremendously. I intentionally smoke very rarely so as not to get addicted. Every time I smoke i feel like it's my first time. I know what satisfying a craing feels like, and the high I get is not that feeling. I smoke max once per month.

I can see how if you smoke regularly, it would make you worse...the anxiety would increase until you satisfy your craving, and it wouldn't really do much except cancel out the craving.

I don't smoke socially. If I am very stressed, and haven't smopked in a while, i will go someplace secluded and smoke. Well, because I don't want anyone to see me smoking .

It works for me quite well, but it's only temporary, and every time I smoke i feel like I am suddenly going to burst out into lung cancer or throat cancer, or mouth cancer...


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I tried cigarettes recently just to "experiment" (I know, pretty stupid experimenting at age 25). I actually found I didn't like them very much. I even gave it a fair trial run with a few packs They made me lightheaded but didn't significantly reduce anxiety. Actually, I think they increased anxiety if anything. 

Alcohol is my vice of choice. One thing I did discover is that alcohol intensifies the effects of nicotine, so I do actually enjoy the combination (explains why many alcoholics are also smokers) Other than that, I don't really enjoy smoking. All for the better, nicotine is extremely addictive because of the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

When I quit smoking my SA seemed to get worse. Still glad I quit though so I can suffer more years of life :]_


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, def smoking helps. I wish I could smoke, I love it, but they're just not healthy so I've completely quit.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

It certainly does help, but not for a very long time. The only time I'm ever interested in smoking is at social situations or at the club or whatever. Gives you something to do, makes you look meaningful and less boring.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> Everything I've read indicated that stimulants (*caffeine*, sugar, nicotine) are more harmful than good.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_and_health


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't want to argue with you . Of course coffee can aggravate the symptoms of SA or anxiety disorders in general. There are just many people in this world who believe drinking coffee is unhealthy which is not true, that was my only point. "Maybe" I was out of context.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, that's why I loved ciggys. Don't smoke anymore, but miss it. Too bad they're soooooooo bad for you.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I began smoking because me ex-girlfriend did, smoked for 4 month (~15 cigarettes / day) and then stopped "cold turkey". I don't smoke anymore, the smell reminds me of my ex too much... just kidding, she's a really nice person... who left me ... bltch! ... just kidding ... she's lovely ... and still has 5 of my DVDs ... bltch ... just kidding!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline, were you on stimulants last night? Every single thread for like 2 pages has a new post in it by you .


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

No stimulants, no (hypo)mania! Is that sick? - yeah, I guess that's sick.  Even the quality of my posts is quite ok... lol


----------



## MarteinOhio (Jun 6, 2009)

I smoke like a chimney!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I smoke and I have SA.  But yes, when Im smoking, its more of 'my attention is elsewhere', so I dont think as much, no thinking, no SA. The feeling afterwoulds is 'refreshing' for use of a better word. Especially if I havnt been able to have a smoke in a while. (Thats probably nicotine cravings talking). Usually if I have just had a ciggerette, Im usually more chatty afterwoulds.
Many smokers say they feel calmer after a smoke. Because those nicotine beasts got their lunch.  Give them an hour or 2 and theyll be giving you hell again.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to quit!!!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I miss a lot of the social interaction that I had when I was smoking. It gave you at least one thing in common with whoever else was standing outside. And the best part was, if things were really awkward, you had a good excuse to leave when your cigarette was done.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I miss a lot of the social interaction that I had when I was smoking. It gave you at least one thing in common with whoever else was standing outside. And the best part was, if things were really awkward, you had a good excuse to leave when your cigarette was done.


I love this part. The excuse to leave. And when people know you smoke, you get 'invited' to 'go out for a smoke'. When I studied in the city. It was easy to interact with people from class that smoked at lunch breaks.
Once I worked at a bakery and the boss smoked too, at first I dreaded the smoke break, thinking she'll want to follow. But after a while it gave us a good chance to chat about stuff other than work.
When I worked at a hotel. I reckon 80% of employees and most employers smoked, everyone had their breaks at the same time. The 'smokers area' was always packed.. when you were done smoking, you could use the excuse 'back to work'.


----------



## mecgo24 (May 3, 2009)

*Smoking possible cause of various mental illnesses*

I just saw this article. It talks about some studies being done that may link smoking to the development of depression, anxiety, and panic attacks. The assumption has been that the mental illness comes before a person picks up smoking and they use cigarettes to self medicate, but in many cases it may be the other way around. There is more research being done to prove/disprove the hypothesis, but there are case studies that make it appear highly plausible. I've been smoking since I was 16, I'm 25 now. My depression and social anxiety began kicking in fiercely in the past 5 years. Before that I was a very happy, kind, glass is half full, kind of guy. I was shy but it not debilitatingly so. I was always able to manage it and accept it. Then things just went down hill year after year. I'm really curious what they find out. It would not surprise me if smoking is the cause of all of this mess. I'm going to quit. Anyways check out the article:

http://www.severe-social-anxiety.com/Cigarettes_and_Mental_Illness.html


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I smoked yesterday to experiment if it helped my social anxiety. I forced myself to smoke half a pack and it did help a little. The downside is that the effects are short lived and you have to keep smoking.

Also cancer, the stank and other **** that comes along with smoking doesn't look appealing. 

No more cigarettes.

If you want to look 'cool' try cigars. Don't inhale the smoke into your lungs because cigars are for the taste.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

MMMMMMMM....Cigarettes :heart


----------



## mehow (Apr 18, 2011)

i smoked cigarettes because of social pressure, but i hated it (it used to make me dizzy, trembling). but know when drugs started working i quite like it. i had theory that my nervous system was weak, now when it's stronger i don't feel bad smoking, but as i see from your posts my theory is wrong.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

My anxiety triggers smoking which triggers my anxiety.


----------



## tpol (May 10, 2013)

I love these Camel Crush Menthols. I want this pack to last forever though since I'm legitimately broke.


----------

